# Volume on a Remote



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this doesn't exist but does anyone know if there are any remotes that will list the master volume of a receiver on the remotes screen?

For instance if all of my equipment is not visible from my seating position and I do not want the MLV overlay on the screen/TV I could look at the screen on the remote to tell my volume is at say -18 and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

My wife just stands in front of the TV & tells me if it's too loud......& of course I adjust accordingly :rofl:!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL 
Your looking for some sort of feedback info that the remote sees? I think but Im not sure that the new receivers that have iPhone apps will do this.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DeRemote for Marantz/Denon does that on my iPad.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I do believe most Apps will do this. At one time I used oRemote before purchasing my Harmony One for my Onkyo and I could pretty much do anything with that App.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Great, thanks for the info guys!

My equipment is pretty dang old but I'm gearing up for a big upgrade and I'm trying to plan everything out since I likely won't be able to see the face of my receiver as I do now.

Before I make a decision on my next receiver I'll be sure to check out what apps will work for it.

Thanks again!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Your best bet would be to get an iPad and then you will have endless choices. We have multiple iPads but I still prefer the Harmony for some reason.


----------

